# Anderson Silva Sig



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What do you guys think? 

Anyone want it?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I like it.. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What the hey?!?! I was wondering who Croation Cop was, Why the new user name Nikko?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> What the hey?!?! I was wondering who Croation Cop was, Why the new user name Nikko?


Not keeping it just wanted to see what it looked like..


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

It looks really good. But personally, I'd really like to see how your work would look with less brushes, and more realism.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I try and work on it a bit Plazz but have a lot of problems not making the fighter renders look obtruding, making them appear more natural is the biggest problem for me.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah but that's the fun part. You gotta practice practice practice. The more natural you can make a sig, the more aw inspiring it is. Because afterall, anyone can slap together a few brushes and make a hot sig, although you've mastered that because you make nice sigs.

Just like, try and work with lighting, photo effects and transparency more. Broaden your horizens.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is my attempt Plazz at a more natural look.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I try and work on it a bit Plazz but have a lot of problems not making the fighter renders look obtruding, making them appear more natural is the biggest problem for me.


its all about how much time u put into it... im not near the best artist here but heres what i normally do :

first i use quick selection to get the large areas out

then i enlarge the pic to it gets really big and use a 1-2 pxl brush and go around all the edges. ( remember to have a coloured layer underneath so u see the rough parts better )

the feather effects are used sometimes by me but i dont really like em cuz i feel they sometimes "cut" to much into the pic.

ALSO and heres a personal trick of mine....the blur tool.
i know some ppl here wouldnt like using it to smooth the edges but i actually think it works nice ( it has to be a somewhat high quality pic though ) after u have brushed the edges then use the blur tool too smoothen it.
PS. too high pxl on the blur tool will make the edges give out a faint glow. there are several ways to get rid of this but the way i do it is to go over it once more with the eraser to take out the glowing "white" areas the blur might have left behind


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

i use multiple render layers to blend my renders in
usually smudge a few layers then guassian blur one and put underneath the render, use a fade eraser around the edges of the unedited render and then click edit>fade eraser and set it to like 20-30%

adding c4d's over the top also helps just takes awhile to get used to them.

but yeah blending takes awhile to master


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the tips guys,


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

ThaMuffinMan said:


> adding c4d's over the top also helps just takes awhile to get used to them.


i dont even know what c4d's are lol, ive never botherd using them in my sigs so never got to understand what they are and how to use em.

myabe thats why my sigs arnt that great compared to other peoples work:confused02:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't like it. You use waaaay too much brush work in your sigs.

Like other's said try to work on lighting effects and blending more. An easy way to make your render stand out more is to blend it in a little and then duplicate it and set the duplicated render to overlay and turn down the opacity to around 30%.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well here is a sig with no brush work at all.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It's alot better but slightly cluttered. There's too much going on.

Also the edges of the photos are a little rough. I'd try to smooth them out a little.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The reason it seems cluttered it other wise it would be to skinny, I used the polaroids to try and widen it but the back ground behind them is all stamped and smudged to try and get it to be wider, it looks clean now but if I removed the polaroids It would look repetitive.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

My goodness, why does Coleman look like a burn victim?

Also, the simpler, the better. Less is more. You don't need to cram 100 things into a sig to convey your message, be subtle but be unique.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

duplicated Coleman and ran a high pass filter over it then dropped the opacity to try and give it a gritty effect where he showed his age.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

lol He looks like Freddy Kreuger


----------

